# Menopur side effects?



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi, could anyone tell me if the period like cramps I am experiencing are normal as a side effect of menopur? I am on 6 powders a day, and once I have the injection, the cramping starts. It gets if I take paracetamol, but just wondered if this was normal. Thanks!


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Lucky100

I took Menopur during two of my IVF cycles but I was on a lower dose than you (two vials a day, from memory).  I don't remember bad cramps but I do remember alot of twinges and a bloated/tender sensation round my ovaries, especially as I got nearer EC Day.  Check with your clinic to be on the safe side but hopefully it's not a problem.  Good luck with your tx.    

Ellie


----------



## cas1703 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hiya,

I was on 5 vials a day so nearly as much as you.

I did find where I did the injection affected me for some reason. I started doing them in my thigh but felt better when I did them in my stomach although I do not know the reason for this.

I did experience some light cramping (like a period pain type thing) but it didn't worry me. You are putting your body into menopause and stopping everything temporarily so I am sure it is nothing to be worried about. Have you checked the instructions to see if it says anything like this?

If you are really worried, why not give your clinic a call and ask them for advice.

Lots of Luck x


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you! I had another scan this morning and the nurse told me that light cramping was normal, so not to worry. It's funny how you read into every little twinge!


----------

